# AAAT/AAAC Special Issue J.Press muffler possibility



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Its seems that Luke Eyres, the firm that makes the schoolboy mufflers for J. Press, is happy to make Special Order mufflers in small runs.

Given this, would anybody else be interested in ordering a special AAAC/AAAT Schoolboy muffler? I'm envisaging a muffler with three broad lengthwise stripes in the colours of the AAAC pocket square/tie that Sam Hober made some time ago; dark purple, light purple, and dark red (or purple, navy, red?), but obviously we could chat about the design.

The mufflers would just be sold at cost (i.e., whatever Luke Eyres charges, plus shipping), and I'd be happy to co-ordinate all the arrangements.

Anyway, if there's any initial, non-binding, interest in this, *please do post in this thread*--and if there is I'll approach Eyres and start finding out costs!

I should say, of course, that I've passed this idea by Andy, and it has his blessing! :teacha:


----------



## Mr. Snerd (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't believe that I, a new guy, am the first to respond to this. But it's my pleasure to say yes, I am interested!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely interested.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Way in.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

Interested also


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Interested


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

Interested.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

In with both feet.


----------



## michael_legeek (Oct 12, 2010)

Interested also.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Bring it on.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in too. I can always use a scarf in the cold Wisconsin winter.... -10F expected Wednesday!


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Interested, depending.

Brian


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Definitely interested.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Present.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Yup. I'll go.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

In. We can also use these as a way of identifying each other out in the wild.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Interested, would love to see colors and know price


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yale Divinity School is pretty close, no?

https://jpressonline.com/winter_gear_scarves_schoolboy_detail.php?id=YALEDIV


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

As one who has ordered custom before from Luke Eyres, I STRONGLY urge you to order cloth swatches AHEAD of time so you know the exact colors you are choosing. Don't rely on the online colors at all.

They have a swatch book they will send if you're serious about an order.

That said, I would _pass_ on an AAAC muffler.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's the Hober AAAC Pocket Square to give an idea of the color scheme (I, too, will pass - wish those red stripes were white)


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Out of curiosity, is there any logic/significance to the colors that were chosen?

Also: do we have a sense of what the approximate cost will be? Might be good to know before getting too carried away with an order.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

CMDC said:


> In. We can also use these as a way of identifying each other out in the wild.


William Holden's line in Stalag 17 sums this up for me;

"If I ever run into any of you bums on the street corner, just let's pretend we never met before."


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm interested.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been in touch with Luke Eyres, and for a special order (with a minimum of six) of mufflers with a three-stripe pattern they'll charge 14.50 UK pounds each (which I believe is about $22), plus VAT (sales tax), although I think this will be waived since we're outside the UK. (They did note that their prices will be risiing in a coupleof weeks, but I suspect not drastically.) They gave me an informal shipping quote of about 40 - 50 UK pounds for about 20 mufflers, so I suspect we could add another 3 UK pounds each for UK-US shipping, and then whatever the cost of shipping each one to its new owner from NJ--under $10, obviously. So, *I suspect that the cost will be around $40 shipped each*, assuming no VAT and no customs fees.

I've followed EVT's advice and asked for swatches in the purple and red families of their available colours, and I'll update everyone when I receive these.

Thanks to all for your interest!


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Interested.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Can't believe I wasn't the first to see this!! :icon_smile:

Sounds great. Count me in!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll take one


----------



## apajas (Nov 22, 2007)

I am interested.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

TDI GUY said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any logic/significance to the colors that were chosen?


We wove the Ask Andy silks based on a design forum members favored.

There was no special logic to the design.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TDI GUY said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any logic/significance to the colors that were chosen?
> 
> Also: do we have a sense of what the approximate cost will be? Might be good to know before getting too carried away with an order.


 TDI GUY:

The colors of the "Official" Ask Andy pocket square by Hober, and the necktie (from another source !) were chosen by survey on the Forum. Both were predominately blue/navy.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you, David and Andy, for the explanation.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With five, perhaps six mufflers/scarves hanging with my winter coats in our hall closet, I am hesitant to type this but, TweedyDon, you may count me as a (tentative) I'm in! :crazy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Love the idea, but I'd have to pass. The colors wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm stepping in with my toes right now, as I would like to see a pic first, but seeing as how my closet is full of blue OCBDs, can't imagine I am going to pass this up. 

Edit: How long on the production? Obviously will take a couple weeks plus shipping, are we looking at mid-March?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I've requested the swatches, and will post pictures of the possible combinations once I've received them. 

Good question on the production time; my guess is early to mid-March would be about right, but I'll check with Luke Eyres on this.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Will this only come in a wool? 

Now, if we talk cashmere.....I'm definitely in......wool (or other) is a maybe.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Interested.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*UPDATE*

I've just received swatches of the red and purple shades that are available, and I'm waiting to receive the blue swatches. Once I have them I'll try to determine which colours are closest to the AAAC pocket square colours, and will the post these.... And, of course, we'll be able to discuss other possible combinations!

NB: Yes, this will be in Saxony wool.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*UPDATE 2*

I've now received the blue swatches from Luke Eyres. I'll dig out my AAAC pocket square this weekend, and then take pictures with possible colour combinations using its colours as a guide.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm interested


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*UPDATE on Muffler!*

As I mentioned earlier, I've now received the fabric swatches from Luke Eyres, and have compared them to my AAAC pocket square to see which colours are the closest.

The first picture is the three fabric swatches together with a poor picture of the pocket square:

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds117.jpg/

The second shows the closest red, Red 264:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds118.jpg/

The third shows the closest dark blue, Royal KS:

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds119.jpg/

The fourth shows the closest light blue, Royal 283:

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds120.jpg/

Here's an idea of what the resulting three-striped muffler would look like, following the pocket square colourway:

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds122.jpg/

*NOW*, *I originally (mis)remembered the pocket square as having a dark purple rather than the dark blue it does have, and so ordered the family of purple swatches also. To be honest, I actually think that substituting the closest shade of purple for the closest dark blue would produce a nicer-looking muffler, while still retaining the spirit of the pocketsquare's colouring. *

*So, here's a picture of the shade of purple (Purple 226) that's closest to the dark blue of the PS:*

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds123.jpg/

Here's what the "Alternative" muffler would look like:

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds124.jpg/

And here's a picture of the "alternative" muffler's colourway next to the PS:

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds128.jpg/

*SO:*

1) Now that we have some idea of what the muffler would look like, and a rough idea of its cost (in the region of $45 - $50 each, shipped), *how many would be interested in one?
*
*and, *

2) *Which colourway should we go for? *I'd prefer the "Alternative" version (with purple for dark blue), but I'm willing to follow the consensus on which we should choose!

*Please post responses here!*

Once we have some idea of which version we'll go for and how many we'll be ordering, I'll contact Luke Eyres and find out a closer cost per muffler, and then we can go from there. With luck, we should be able to place the order in the next two weeks, and then the mufflers will be arriving in about six weeks--just in time for Spring!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Count me in on the muffler!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm down with the purple. Don't own one thing in it. Time to branch out.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in and prefer purple but will take one either way


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I would be happy to participate. The purple "alternative" scheme is my preference as well.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 Purple


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the purple as well.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

My apologies for not posting earlier; the last week has been very busy, and I've been rather laid low with a bad cold.

So, it looks like the *purple variant of the three-stripe AAAC muffler is the clear winner*, with a 11-0 majority!

The next step, then, should be for us to go ahead and order it. Probably the easiest way to do this would for members to PM me confirming interest, and once we have a complete list I'll then contact Luke Eyres and find out the approximate cost of shipping from the UK. I'll then calculate the cost of each muffler plus shipping to your US address (guessing around $8 on average), and that will give us the cost for each. I'll then be happy to accept PayPal payments, and, assuming that the total received won't be so great as to tempt me to abscond to Buffalo and blow it all at O'Connell's on new tweeds, will then place the order with Luke Eyres myself. I believe that the mufflers will arrive around 5 weeks from placing the order--so, they'll probably still be useful this season in the NE!

*To help with logistics, let's have a firm-ish deadline of Monday, February 28th to PM me with confirmation of interest. *

Incidentally, I'll be away from my computer this weekend, so I'll respond to PMs on Monday.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any progress on this?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes indeed! I'll be PM'ing everyone who expressed interest tonight, then early next week when we have firm number I'll be in touch with Luke Eyres for a shipping quote. With that in hand we'll know roughly how much each muffler will be (although we know this roughly already!); people can then PayPal me the cash, and I'll place the order. I'll have them delivered directly to me, and I'll then send them off to everyone when they arrive. 

So, expect a PM shortly, if you've expressed interest!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

If you expressed interest, you should by now have received a PM from me, asking for confirmation of interest. And please remember--EMAIL me your response to the address in the PM, not through AAAC, and please do NOT PM me!  (There's a lot of people interested, and my Inbox will simply overflow!)


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Disappointed that I didn't see this thread before this. TweedyDon, I've PM'd you (I don't have your E-mail address) to try and get in on the purchase. I'm willing to commit to the buy.

I don't know if it's the problems in Japan, but I'm seeing problems with several websites. I've kept trying to send you PM's, and got server errors with AAAC. I hope you only get one, and not a ton of them!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Quite a few people have been in touch with me to confirm--thank you! *

I'll be contacting Luke Eyres tomorrow to get a shipping quote based on the number of people who've committed, so if you'd like a muffler (at least, in this batch of orders) *PLEASE DO* either PM me or post in this thread *BY TOMORROW (THURSDAY) MORNING*, or email me if you've received a PM with my email address!


----------



## stevensake (Mar 9, 2011)

> *Posted by steeringwaes* - *flowmaster mufflers*Like all Flowmaster systems, the benefits include improved throttle response, power and mileage. Designed for an easy fit, the system does require cutting of the factory system and includes all necessary parts and hardware for easy installation.


I have always used a flowmaster muffler on my trucks, they have served me well.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ This seems to be confused spam! :biggrin2:

I've written to Luke Eyres, and will be in touch with everyone by email once I have a more accurate cost plus shipping quote. from them!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I always use a flowmaster truck on my mufflers, which is why I'm anxious to see this project come to a successful conclusion.

Unlike the Ask Andy tie fiasco of many years back. Much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of virtual teeth.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to raise the dead here, but what ever came of this?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Am I was correct that the AAAC Tie Fiasco mentioned above was about he-whose-name-cannot-be-spoken but his initials are Carlo Franco and not the actual colors selected?

It's past time for a new official tie. Wonder if The Tie Bar does custom orders...


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

cdavant said:


> It's past time for a new official tie. Wonder if The Tie Bar does custom orders...


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Sorry to raise the dead here, but what ever came of this?


I dropped the ball! :icon_peaceplease:

In mitigation, various events occurred this year that diverted my attention from this (it's been rather an _annus horribilis_, I'm afraid) , but I'm going to be back in touch with Luke Eyres this week to confirm a (possibly revised, owing to time) price, and then will be back on this to collect orders and then put the order in-AT LAST!

My apologies to everyone here--but we will be moving forward soon!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

No worries, Tweedy. Better late than never.  I may get in on it this time around.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

DoghouseReilly said:


> No worries, Tweedy. Would you accept any new orders?


Absolutely! And thanks for resurrecting this, by the way--I've been meaning to do it for some time, but various things (including procrastination!) always intervened!

In brief, to recap., these mufflers will be made for us by Luke Eyres, and will be sold to any interested members at cost (i.e., cost of the muffler plus bulk shipping of all mufflers to me in NJ, and then the cost of shipping it to you from NJ). I'll know better what this will be once I've heard back from Luke Eyres next week, and will post the expected costs then.

Stay tuned--I'll be in touch here this coming week!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it Professor.

Maybe someone else can take the reins on a tie? I think an AAAC emblematic would be in order, and I'm sure the TieBar would give us special attention.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the scarf being closer to completion,

Twizz, I know Kent Wang did a tie for Put This On, I imagine he might do one for us. A bit more expensive than the Tie Bar option, though (think it was ~$85)


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Maybe someone else can take the reins on a tie? I think an AAAC emblematic would be in order, and I'm sure the TieBar would give us special attention.


While I'm not the biggest fan of Andy's Cafe Press coat hanger, I think it could work in a super-busy Vineyard Vines-y print. Count me in as a probably.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

First I've heard of this idea, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Concerning the cost of those scarves, I bought my Sheffield University scarf in 1990 or 91 (and managed to lose it somewhere between the US and Australia). I think I probably paid not far from what is being asked here. Going back even further, I now wear my dad's old Trinity College, Cambridge scarf: I think he paid a similar price way back when. So unless the price has increased a lot since Tweedy investigated, or the quality has decreased, it is not a bad value if you like the color scheme.

Tweedy Don, sorry to hear that the last year has been rough. I hope this one more than makes up for it.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Looking forward to the scarf being closer to completion,
> 
> Twizz, I know Kent Wang did a tie for Put This On, I imagine he might do one for us. A bit more expensive than the Tie Bar option, though (think it was ~$85)





TSWalker said:


> While I'm not the biggest fan of Andy's Cafe Press coat hanger, I think it could work in a super-busy Vineyard Vines-y print. Count me in as a probably.


I think we'd have much better luck (and involving more members) with a $30 TieBar tie vs an $85+ from Kent, Hober, or any other bespoke maker. Plus, TieBar is a heavy advertiser here, no?

I agree with a VV variant of the hanger......


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Great to hear this has been resurrected. Yes, I'm definitely in for a muffler buy.

On a related note, I'm ABSOLUTELY up for a custom AAAC tie group buy. This keeps coming up over the years. Perhaps we'll actually get around to it sometime?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Luke Eyres has a custom order link now. I took the liberty of requesting a quote for the scarf we came up with above. Here are the options I chose (sorry for the small picture size):

















Here's some information on pricing:

https://www.luke-eyres.co.uk/(S(ey4bsnbostcam5hzxsv0u4ia))/pages/GeneralInfoPages/Scarves_back.pdf

I'll reply when I hear back from them.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I just received a reply from Luke Eyres. Cost of a scarf would be 18.90 GPB plus the cost of shipping. I weighed a Press scarf at about 9 ounces, which would put the cost of shipping once they reached the states at about $2.50.

With today's exchange rate, that would put the cost of a scarf at around *$33.60* plus part of whatever Luke Eyres charges for shipping. The more we buy, the less that would be per person.

So how about it? Is there still any interest? Tweedy, would you like me to head this one up? If you would still like to take it, I can send you my inquiry number.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Many thanks for this, DoghouseReilly--PM sent!



DoghouseReilly said:


> I just received a reply from Luke Eyres. Cost of a scarf would be 18.90 GPB plus the cost of shipping. I weighed a Press scarf at about 9 ounces, which would put the cost of shipping once they reached the states at about $2.50.
> 
> With today's exchange rate, that would put the cost of a scarf at around *$33.60* plus part of whatever Luke Eyres charges for shipping. The more we buy, the less that would be per person.
> 
> So how about it? Is there still any interest? Tweedy, would you like me to head this one up? If you would still like to take it, I can send you my inquiry number.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I just received a reply from Luke Eyres. Cost of a scarf would be 18.90 GPB plus the cost of shipping. I weighed a Press scarf at about 9 ounces, which would put the cost of shipping once they reached the states at about $2.50.
> 
> With today's exchange rate, that would put the cost of a scarf at around *$33.60* plus part of whatever Luke Eyres charges for shipping. The more we buy, the less that would be per person.
> 
> So how about it? Is there still any interest? Tweedy, would you like me to head this one up? If you would still like to take it, I can send you my inquiry number.


Geez you can't complain about that price!


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Talking to Luke Eyres about a shipping estimate. Details to follow in the next few days.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Talking to Luke Eyres about a shipping estimate. Details to follow in the next few days.


Excellent! And *MANY* thanks for taking the lead here!


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! I'm in. Thanks DoghouseReilly.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I just received a reply from Luke Eyres. Cost of a scarf would be 18.90 GPB plus the cost of shipping. I weighed a Press scarf at about 9 ounces, which would put the cost of shipping once they reached the states at about $2.50.
> 
> With today's exchange rate, that would put the cost of a scarf at around *$33.60* plus part of whatever Luke Eyres charges for shipping. The more we buy, the less that would be per person.
> 
> So how about it? Is there still any interest? Tweedy, would you like me to head this one up? If you would still like to take it, I can send you my inquiry number.


Luke Eyres got back to me with an estimate 45-55 GBP for shipping about 3 dozen scarves. A couple years ago, they quoted Tweedy about 50 GBP for 20 scarves. So, let's say 3 GBP extra for shipping from the UK. If there is any left over, I'll send a refund to everyone that ordered. That puts the total cost of a scarf at 21.90 GBP. Add an extra $2.75 for shipping from St. Louis to your house and another $1.50 in PayPal fees and that puts the final cost of a muffler at *$40.50*.

I created a Google Form yesterday to keep track of orders (see link at bottom of post). Once you sign up through the Google Form, I'll send you an invoice through PayPal. Two notes about PayPal:

1. Please make sure that the address on your PayPal account is correct. I'll be sending the scarf to that address. 
2. Please make sure that you select "I'm paying for goods or services" when paying through PayPal. Please do not make a personal payment.

Two weeks from today, *the last Monday in January*, I'll stop taking new orders. Once everyone has paid, I'll put in the order to Luke Eyres.

According to their website, they should be able to have a sample to me in 2 weeks and our mufflers to me in 4-6 weeks from that. I'll enquire about getting a sample created today. Stay tuned for updates.

CLICK HERE TO ORDER


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

So what colors were ultimately chosen for the scarves? Purple, red and light/royal blue?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe that we're going for the Royal Blue, Red, Purple version, with the colours shown below, but maybe DogHouseReilly could confirm?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

That's right, Tweedy. There's a small rendering of the scarf from Luke Eyre's site on the order page, too.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I put in my order for one of these this morning using the form. Thanks for all the work and worry over this, Tweedy and Doghouse!


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the picture DoghouseReilly was referring to:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Why did we choose BMW Motorsport colors?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

The explanation for the colour scheme is here:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

DoghouseReilly said:


> CLICK HERE TO ORDER


Filled this out earlier today via mobile, but I never received an invoice, would you like me to sign up again?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

No, I got your order. It's not automated, so I was just waiting it a few more to sign up before sending them out.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Invoices have gone out to everyone who has signed up already. I'll try to send them out each night for those that signed up during the day.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Last week for sign up. We only have 6 orders so far. That's still enough for a special order but less than I thought there would be. Sure none of you other trads are interested?


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

I would love one, but the way the weather has been here in L.A., I'm not sure that I will need a muffler ever again! I would be interested in a tie though. You can still wear a tie when it's 80 degrees in January!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Speaking of ties, another AAAC tie is long past due.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Sgpearl said:


> I would love one, but the way the weather has been here in L.A., I'm not sure that I will need a muffler ever again! I would be interested in a tie though. You can still wear a tie when it's 80 degrees in January!


Similar story here, but I see reference in the color thread to an AAAC pocket square. Link?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe that DoghouseReilly has set today as the last day for ordering the muffler--the link is here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1lAdi7pawF7bZaoGXfNuncILQdp1TUlJeRi-NQNJAJ4M/viewform


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

That's right. I sent out the last round of invoices on Saturday. Everyone is paid up but one. I'll send him a message. Let's plan on submitting the order in the next few days. I'll post an update as soon as I order.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I sent payment today to Luke Eyres. Here's a link to the pro forma invoice:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtgtq9pb8tcd969/luke_eyres_pro_forma_invoice.png

Preliminary delivery date is 2/28, but I can see it taking a little longer.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got a UPS notification: mufflers are due to be delivered tomorrow. Pics and an update to follow.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Just got a UPS notification: mufflers are due to be delivered tomorrow. Pics and an update to follow.


Wonderful news! And MANY thanks for taking the lead here, DoghouseReilly! :icon_cheers:


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Needed to sign for the package but wasn't home. I'll be home to receive it tomorrow. Waiting another day makes it just that much sweeter.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

TweedyDon said:


> The explanation for the colour scheme is here:


I politely repeat my request for info on the mysterious AAAC pocket square mentioned in the above thread and elsewhere. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LordSmoke said:


> I politely repeat my request for info on the mysterious AAAC pocket square mentioned in the above thread and elsewhere. :rolleyes2:


Several years ago we got David Hober to make a pocket square. Actually I think he made two versions. The thread may have disappeared in the Great Meltdown a coupe years later.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Patrick06790 said:


> Several years ago we got David Hober to make a pocket square. Actually I think he made two versions. The thread may have disappeared in the Great Meltdown a coupe years later.


Thanks. Given that and this thread, I would think there should be a whole AAAC collection available for purchase - pocket square, tie, muffler, ???.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ Well, no. The Hober project was reasonably successful, I think, but there was another guy who was going to make an AAAC tie, and that ended rather badly.


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm into the tie idea and am willing to help organize. I would need help making sure the colors are a good match to the muffler, unless we wanted to go a different direction. I'm assuming people would want a regimental stripe with the three colors.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

EDIT: photos below appear broken. Click here for photos:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/mj6yqzd51p9hx8p/jrfiAPKEOf

The mufflers arrived today:










Here's mine, out of the box:









And the paperwork.



















I've got a little bit of bad news, though, gents: the cost was a bit higher than expected. Shipping was higher than I was quoted and I wasn't expecting to pay duties (see photo above). The exchange rate at Western Union wasn't as good as I thought it would be, either. All told, the actual cost per scarf comes out to be about $8 more than I originally quoted you. I'll send out invoices after I post this. I hate to do this to you all, but I hope you understand. Please PM or email me if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm standing out by the front gate looking for the delivery guy!

We have explored AskAndy items in the past. We've done a necktie, pocket square and some beautiful cufflinks. Maybe it's time to think about it again.

As for this:



DoghouseReilly said:


> the cost was a bit higher than expected. Shipping was higher than I was quoted and I wasn't expecting to pay duties (see photo above). The exchange rate at Western Union wasn't as good as I thought it would be, either. All told, the actual cost per scarf comes out to be about $8 more than I originally quoted you. I'll send out invoices after I post this.


DoghouseReilly: Welcome to the world of commerce! Not a problem. We all appreciate your "above and beyond" efforts in bringing us this muffler.

Heck I'm freezing here in the Southern California desert where right now it's only
65 F heading for a cool 77 F degrees today.

Plus I usually tip the delivery guy $10 :icon_smile:

Plus now I'll have something to wear to the AskAndy Event in Washington DC - you're all showing up in your mufflers aren't you?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?174159-AskAndy-Washington-D-C-Event


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

No prob, Doghouse. I'm glad you updated us in a timely way. That means we can see the muffler in person very soon!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Andy said:


> Plus I usually tip the delivery guy $10 :icon_smile:


:crazy: I would surely go broke. In fact, I have been thinking about charging them rent as they spend so much time at my house thanks mostly to Mrs. Smoke, but I do contribute to the problem.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks gents. Mufflers are in the mail. Stay warm!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got mine in on the perfect day for them. I really thought I was going to get it, and pack it away for 10 months, but I get to wear it right out of the box, and it looks great!

Doghouse, I would like to give you my sincerest thanks for heading this up, and making sure we got these!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got mine the other day. Wore it today. It was 14 degrees out. I was glad to have it.


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

Photos, gents! I'd like to see them in the wild!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine came yesterday. What a nice item! Much thanks to DoghouseReilly, TweedyDon, and everyone else who had a hand in this!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Got mine yesterday. It's beautiful, and the wool is excellent.

THANKS gentlemen.


----------

